# Hamster not using his house?



## Knighterist

I need some help.  Again!

So a while ago I made a mini clean of my hamster's house and now he doesn't even use it anymore...He seems to be sleeping and hanging out in where his per corner used to be...And now I can't find his new pee corner! Is he sleeping and storing his stash in his pee corner?!
How can I convince him to use the house again? I also have bought him a coconut hideout to convince him to use a house so I can be sure he's not sleeping and storing food in his pee. What can I do?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Bubbles doesn't use his house at all never has done he'd rather sleep in his tunnel no matter where I put his house as for his pee do you use a litter tray for him?


----------



## ForestWomble

My hamsters changed their bedding area regularly, there is nothing you can do, just let him sleep where he wants to.


----------



## Knighterist

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Bubbles doesn't use his house at all never has done he'd rather sleep in his tunnel no matter where I put his house as for his pee do you use a litter tray for him?


I tried a tub, he was using it and now he doesn't...Bought a litter tray that will sit flush with the side walls maybe that will help; arriving on Thursday they say...











ForestWomble said:


> My hamsters changed their bedding area regularly, there is nothing you can do, just let him sleep where he wants to.


 I thought he was happy with his house and maybe he really got upset about me cleaning it the other day...I added clean new bedding in there to entice him...

I just really worry he's been sleeping in his pee...Since I can't find his pee corner at all, there are no damp corners when I checked this evening!


----------



## ForestWomble

Knighterist said:


> I tried a tub, he was using it and now he doesn't...Bought a litter tray that will sit flush with the side walls maybe that will help; arriving on Thursday they say...
> View attachment 432081
> 
> 
> I thought he was happy with his house and maybe he really got upset about me cleaning it the other day...I added clean new bedding in there to entice him...
> 
> I just really worry he's been sleeping in his pee...Since I can't find his pee corner at all, there are no damp corners when I checked this evening!


Didn't you give him a sand bath or am I mistaking you for someone else?
If you do have a sandbath in there have you checked that? He might be using the sand to toilet in.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Didn't you give him a sand bath or am I mistaking you for someone else?
> If you do have a sandbath in there have you checked that? He might be using the sand to toilet in.


Yep sand bath is me! I have put that there tonight and well, I haven't seen him approach it other than stand in it, dig once and walk off.

I'm also quite concerned about him...he's been scratching himself with his hind leg a lot but there's no 'redness' or fur loss that I can see...I'm not sure if the back of his ears are meant to be red either. He doesn't come and sit on my hand for long enough than grabbing the piece of snack there for me to examine him and trying to hold him is a big no-no since he just runs away. Should I just bite the bullet and vet him?


----------



## ForestWomble

His ears are red?
If yes, plus the fact he is scratching sounds like he might have mites, if so, yes he needs a vet.

Also please don't take this the wrong way but I am concerned that he might be stressed, if his ears are not red, the scratching might just be a stress reaction.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> His ears are red?
> If yes, plus the fact he is scratching sounds like he might have mites, if so, yes he needs a vet.
> 
> Also please don't take this the wrong way but I am concerned that he might be stressed, if his ears are not red, the scratching might just be a stress reaction.


Thanks Forest, I don't know what to do about him a few days ago he was scratching a bit when grooming, last night he was scratching when just sitting in his burrow. He was scratching under his chin and on his side. I will give the vets a call, I found a couple that state consultation prices upfront.
I also wonder, a lot of people just easily pick up their ham and check them daily, how would I do it if I'm still trying to get Marble used to my hand even touching him?

Edit: got him an appointment this afternoon at the vets. I hope it's nothing major and he's healthy. >_<


----------



## Smolmaus

If he does have mites it's a skin scrape test usually and drop on treatment. All hamsters technically "have" mites but when they tend to flare up and cause problems when ham is stressed or otherwise under the weather. Dry or flaky skin is the most noticeable symptom. They do groom themselves often and scratch their scent glands on their hips to scent mark so a certain amount of scratching is normal. Hopefully the vet can either diagnose or put your mind at ease!

As for your initial question, he may well be sleeping, peeing and storing food in the same place. In the wild they have a multi-chambered burrow system so one part is for sleeping, one for storing and one for peeing but they're all close together/ beside eachother. In Germany it is basic hamster care to provide a multi-chambered hide (like this one) so they can have that separation. We don't tend to do that here so hams will sometimes do all three on top of eachother. It might seem a bit gross but really it just means cleaning out their nest area more often, they won't take any hurt from it. My two syrians have BIG nest boxes so pee in one corner and food in the other but it does mean taking the whole nest out more often than I'd like.

The sand bath should help, mine both pee in sand but still sometimes in their nest.


----------



## Knighterist

Smolmaus said:


> If he does have mites it's a skin scrape test usually and drop on treatment. All hamsters technically "have" mites but when they tend to flare up and cause problems when ham is stressed or otherwise under the weather. Dry or flaky skin is the most noticeable symptom. They do groom themselves often and scratch their scent glands on their hips to scent mark so a certain amount of scratching is normal. Hopefully the vet can either diagnose or put your mind at ease!
> 
> As for your initial question, he may well be sleeping, peeing and storing food in the same place. In the wild they have a multi-chambered burrow system so one part is for sleeping, one for storing and one for peeing but they're all close together/ beside eachother. In Germany it is basic hamster care to provide a multi-chambered hide (like this one) so they can have that separation. We don't tend to do that here so hams will sometimes do all three on top of eachother. It might seem a bit gross but really it just means cleaning out their nest area more often, they won't take any hurt from it. My two syrians have BIG nest boxes so pee in one corner and food in the other but it does mean taking the whole nest out more often than I'd like.
> 
> The sand bath should help, mine both pee in sand but still sometimes in their nest.


Thank you Smol, I hope the vet can give me some insight about Marble's health.

I am still a bit worried he's sleeping in his own pee...I have been grabbing handfuls of bedding and substrate from his current burrow corner to clean it...He probably isn't happy about it either.

About the sand bath and all maybe my layout is wrong...I don't know really how to arrange the stuff in his cage...


----------



## Smolmaus

Oh he isn't going to be happy about it at all but when you pee in your bed, these are the consequences Marble!!  When I get chittered at for moving things mine always get a lecture on how they are doing this to themselves lol 

You'll figure out the best layout in time. You don't have to have it perfect first time but I do think he will eventually figure out his sand bath. You could, if you get him out for playtime, try him with a few different versions of a sand bath. One in a jar, in a deep dish, a shallow wide dish etc and see if he takes to one or the other. Just to see if he'll give you a hint!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Smolmaus said:


> Oh he isn't going to be happy about it at all but when you pee in your bed, these are the consequences Marble!!  When I get chittered at for moving things mine always get a lecture on how they are doing this to themselves lol
> 
> You'll figure out the best layout in time. You don't have to have it perfect first time but I do think he will eventually figure out his sand bath. You could, if you get him out for playtime, try him with a few different versions of a sand bath. One in a jar, in a deep dish, a shallow wide dish etc and see if he takes to one or the other. Just to see if he'll give you a hint!


I just had to say I love your bit on you giving your 2 a lecture lol l. I try and tell bubbles not to do certain things and it's just funny


----------



## Knighterist

Smolmaus said:


> Oh he isn't going to be happy about it at all but when you pee in your bed, these are the consequences Marble!!  When I get chittered at for moving things mine always get a lecture on how they are doing this to themselves lol
> 
> You'll figure out the best layout in time. You don't have to have it perfect first time but I do think he will eventually figure out his sand bath. You could, if you get him out for playtime, try him with a few different versions of a sand bath. One in a jar, in a deep dish, a shallow wide dish etc and see if he takes to one or the other. Just to see if he'll give you a hint!


Haha I am such a softie, Marble is so spoiled! He chitters a little and I run off and get him a prime piece of kale or broccoli to make him feel better about me. I do call on him often and tell him he's the goodest ham and boy.

How should I get him out of his cage? I only tricked him to come into a long tube and end up into a carrier yesterday. Should I trick him to come out of his cage and into the surroundings like this too?



Tiffanylarkins said:


> I just had to say I love your bit on you giving your 2 a lecture lol l. I try and tell bubbles not to do certain things and it's just funny


I sometimes feel like a doting parent to Marble...He's like the stroppy teenager that I always try to appease XD
"Please don't stress or be angry, here's a prime piece of kale!"


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Well bubbles is my 14 year olds but guess who get a all the nice jobs like spot cleaning and buying all his essentials so I feel technically he's mine as I'm home all day with him even though he sleeps all day and I've just put the sand bath in his cage let's see how that goes at least the sand won't be wasted as I'm waiting on some potty litter for him


----------



## Smolmaus

Knighterist said:


> Haha I am such a softie, Marble is so spoiled! He chitters a little and I run off and get him a prime piece of kale or broccoli to make him feel better about me. I do call on him often and tell him he's the goodest ham and boy.
> 
> How should I get him out of his cage? I only tricked him to come into a long tube and end up into a carrier yesterday. Should I trick him to come out of his cage and into the surroundings like this too?


Sure, whatever works for the both of you is fine. I can put a carrier down in the cage and my syrians will just hop in. I encouraged them the first few times with a bit of dried apple and now it's habit. I would always put him in the carrier tho, even just to move him to a playpen. Plenty of hams have managed to wriggle free and fall from people's hands/ a tube at just the wrong moment.

I chat away to all mine lol but it's not very often that any of them are being told how good they are  if you say it the right way though, they never know they're being called every name under the sun when they wake you at 3am


----------



## Knighterist

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Well bubbles is my 14 year olds but guess who get a all the nice jobs like spot cleaning and buying all his essentials so I feel technically he's mine as I'm home all day with him even though he sleeps all day and I've just put the sand bath in his cage let's see how that goes at least the sand won't be wasted as I'm waiting on some potty litter for him


How do you potty train? I feel that it's high time Marble gets potty trained!



Smolmaus said:


> Sure, whatever works for the both of you is fine. I can put a carrier down in the cage and my syrians will just hop in. I encouraged them the first few times with a bit of dried apple and now it's habit. I would always put him in the carrier tho, even just to move him to a playpen. Plenty of hams have managed to wriggle free and fall from people's hands/ a tube at just the wrong moment.
> 
> I chat away to all mine lol but it's not very often that any of them are being told how good they are  if you say it the right way though, they never know they're being called every name under the sun when they wake you at 3am


I swear even if he wakes me up at 3am I will be calling him the goodest boy XD


----------



## Smolmaus

Knighterist said:


> I swear even if he wakes me up at 3am I will be calling him the goodest boy XD


lmao I want to set a reminder to message you in a years time when he's chewed through a phone cable, ruined a skirting board and two of your fave pajama shirts and remind you how innocent and sweet the first few weeks of hamster ownership can be <3

(all hams are always the very goodest even when they are terrible, I jest of course lol)


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Knighterist said:


> How do you potty train? I feel that it's high time Marble gets potty trained!
> 
> I swear even if he wakes me up at 3am I will be calling him the goodest boy XD


You get him a little hamster corner tray then put some sand in it then cover it with a few potty litter


----------



## Knighterist

Smolmaus said:


> lmao I want to set a reminder to message you in a years time when he's chewed through a phone cable, ruined a skirting board and two of your fave pajama shirts and remind you how innocent and sweet the first few weeks of hamster ownership can be <3
> 
> (all hams are always the very goodest even when they are terrible, I jest of course lol)


Hahaha! I bet he will eventually do some evils!
Btw, very specific pj count there...Personal experience?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

This is the one I got which came in green and it's quite big


----------



## Knighterist

Tiffanylarkins said:


> You get him a little hamster corner tray then put some sand in it then cover it with a few potty litter


Thanks! I will try tomorrow when the corner tray is said to be delivered. Is there a difference between potty litter, substrate and bedding? I am a bit confused and they are placed pretty close to each other in the shop =/


----------



## Knighterist

Tiffanylarkins said:


> This is the one I got which came in green and it's quite big


I bought the exact same one...Eager to find out what colour I got since I couldn't contact the seller to request XD


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Knighterist said:


> Thanks! I will try tomorrow when the corner tray is said to be delivered. Is there a difference between potty litter, substrate and bedding? I am a bit confused and they are placed pretty close to each other in the shop =/


I think you have to use a different brand when your potty training otherwise your defeating the object if you use the same bedding in the litter tray if you know what I mean. I'm not sure I could be wrong


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

I think it's so the hamsters know that that area is for the litter rather than doing it all over the cage


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

What sand do people get?


----------



## Smolmaus

Knighterist said:


> Hahaha! I bet he will eventually do some evils!
> Btw, very specific pj count there...Personal experience?


Two pajama shirts, two actual t-shirts, a brand new bra and so far 5 phone cables. The phone cables are my own fault to be fair lol I always say to everyone to pick up cables when free roaming then just leave mine in a pile!


Tiffanylarkins said:


> You get him a little hamster corner tray then put some sand in it then cover it with a few potty litter


The corner tray is a good idea but normal sand usually works as well as the potty litter. No need for a specific product.

I use the "chinchilla dusting powder" from pets at home. But only because it is absolutely *not* dusting powder. It is sand, definitely avoid actual dusting powder. Big white bag, £3.50 or so usually.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Smolmaus said:


> Two pajama shirts, two actual t-shirts, a brand new bra and so far 5 phone cables. The phone cables are my own fault to be fair lol I always say to everyone to pick up cables when free roaming then just leave mine in a pile!
> 
> The corner tray is a good idea but normal sand usually works as well as the potty litter. No need for a specific product.
> 
> I use the "chinchilla dusting powder" from pets at home. But only because it is absolutely *not* dusting powder. It is sand, definitely avoid actual dusting powder. Big white bag, £3.50 or so usually.


I got kids sand and put it in the oven


----------



## ForestWomble

Knighterist said:


> Thanks Forest, I don't know what to do about him a few days ago he was scratching a bit when grooming, last night he was scratching when just sitting in his burrow. He was scratching under his chin and on his side. I will give the vets a call, I found a couple that state consultation prices upfront.
> I also wonder, a lot of people just easily pick up their ham and check them daily, how would I do it if I'm still trying to get Marble used to my hand even touching him?
> 
> Edit: got him an appointment this afternoon at the vets. I hope it's nothing major and he's healthy. >_<


Hiya, Sorry, only just been able to log on for the first time now.

To be able to do checks and just to get Marble out of the cage to let him have a run around etc you can teach him to climb into a glass/plastic jar/box, for as long as its clear and allows you a good look at him it'll be fine.

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Hiya, Sorry, only just been able to log on for the first time now.
> 
> To be able to do checks and just to get Marble out of the cage to let him have a run around etc you can teach him to climb into a glass/plastic jar/box, for as long as its clear and allows you a good look at him it'll be fine.
> 
> Good luck at the vets.


Thank you, just came out after a £32 spend and the vet applied medication. Marble had a bald patch apparently!!! Magically popped up when medication got applied. My poor baby!! 
Vet said could be the bedding or allergy but the medication will eliminate any potential about parasites, fleas and mites. I wonder if I should clean out his cage when I get home but he's been in the travel cage for too long by then.


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you for the update.
Thought you might find this useful:
https://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Mites-in-Your-Hamster's-Cage


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you for the update.
> Thought you might find this useful:
> https://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Mites-in-Your-Hamster's-Cage


Thank you. I have just washed everything in hot fairy and now sprayed it with clean n safe.
I panicked and so I don't have new packs of bedding etc...So I'm going to have to use all the ones I've been using...
:'( I feel terrible that I have only gotten Marble for 3 weeks and he's got problems already!


----------



## ForestWomble

How long have you used the paper bedding?
Might be better to go back to the wood shavings.
Having put new bedding in his cage, I would highly recommend just leaving Marbles alone, just give food and change water, but otherwise let him de-stress, let him get used to his home, then start the hand taming process again.

If it is mites they could of flared up due to stress, or if not mites, the symptoms he has could be stressed related, so letting him settle, stop making changes etc and things'll be OK


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> How long have you used the paper bedding?
> Might be better to go back to the wood shavings.
> Having put new bedding in his cage, I would highly recommend just leaving Marbles alone, just give food and change water, but otherwise let him de-stress, let him get used to his home, then start the hand taming process again.
> 
> If it is mites they could of flared up due to stress, or if not mites, the symptoms he has could be stressed related, so letting him settle, stop making changes etc and things'll be OK


Thanks Forest (hope you don't mind me calling you that), I have gone to just [email protected] bedding now...He knows that from the shop

Question, what do I do with the wire part of the cage when cleaning does it need a spray down etc?

Update: wiped it down and then once over it with kitchen paper towels. Fitted it back on. How people can do this whole cleaning in 30 minutes baffle me, it has taken me about an hour plus! Without paper bedding in there now. Marble is clearly more concerned about his dinner right now...He has looked at and seemed to convey: "yo human, where's the premium memory foam equivalent mattress gone! You expect me to sleep like a hamster in the wild?! Blasphemy!" I do keep apologising to Marble for this ordeal...I'll have to go get the [email protected] paper bedding he's had in the shops tomorrow...Maybe the Clean n Cosy was too premium for him?


----------



## ForestWomble

Knighterist said:


> Thanks Forest (hope you don't mind me calling you that), I have gone to just [email protected] bedding now...He knows that from the shop
> 
> Question, what do I do with the wire part of the cage when cleaning does it need a spray down etc?
> 
> Update: wiped it down and then once over it with kitchen paper towels. Fitted it back on. How people can do this whole cleaning in 30 minutes baffle me, it has taken me about an hour plus! Without paper bedding in there now. Marble is clearly more concerned about his dinner right now...He has looked at and seemed to convey: "yo human, where's the premium memory foam equivalent mattress gone! You expect me to sleep like a hamster in the wild?! Blasphemy!" I do keep apologising to Marble for this ordeal...I'll have to go get the [email protected] paper bedding he's had in the shops tomorrow...Maybe the Clean n Cosy was too premium for him?


I don't mind you calling me Forest 

Sounds like you did a good job with the wire part 

I don't know how people manage in 30 minutes either and I've had hamsters and gerbils on and off over the last 23 years!

I really wouldn't want to hazard a guess re the paper bedding.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> I don't mind you calling me Forest
> 
> Sounds like you did a good job with the wire part
> 
> I don't know how people manage in 30 minutes either and I've had hamsters and gerbils on and off over the last 23 years!
> 
> I really wouldn't want to hazard a guess re the paper bedding.


Cleaning wire things really baffle me...It's super heavy and it's like wiping down air!!!
I feel that the tub and all at least are (squeaky) clean from the fairy and spray. I am quite proud of that...I wiped it dry with a towel then sprayed and let sit for 15 minutes or so and wiped dry with a cloth.

With the paper bedding what should I let him bed in his little house? He's started hanging back in there again...Maybe he really didn't like my restoration attempt. But it is an empty house and all the bedding is in the "floor below"...Should I put some wood chipping next to his house so he can furnish the place?


----------



## ForestWomble

Well Done  I know that feeling of squeaky clean from your own hard work, it feels good doesn't it?

If you have some plain toilet paper (non- scented, white (no colour) and nothing added to it), you could put some toilet paper in there for him, you can tear it up or put it in so he can tear it up himself, or do half and half, I think that should be OK, I'm trying to remember what the [email protected] bedding is like.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Well Done  I know that feeling of squeaky clean from your own hard work, it feels good doesn't it?
> 
> If you have some plain toilet paper (non- scented, white (no colour) and nothing added to it), you could put some toilet paper in there for him, you can tear it up or put it in so he can tear it up himself, or do half and half, I think that should be OK, I'm trying to remember what the [email protected] bedding is like.


I know my knees hurt from kneeling next to the bathtub XD but as long as Marble is happy and healthy I am happy and feel great about that cleaning session!
I think I have cream coloured toilet paper at the moment...Asda super soft 4ply goodness, a comfort for humans only I guess (bought it on sale, swear I'm not a toilet paper snob!)! sorry Marble,Going to be Asda basics 2 ply for you!

The paper bedding from [email protected] is like thin white paper shredded and in most and some cases, stuck together to make a 1-2mm thick wavy paper fettuccini


----------



## ForestWomble

Knighterist said:


> I know my knees hurt from kneeling next to the bathtub XD but as long as Marble is happy and healthy I am happy and feel great about that cleaning session!
> I think I have cream coloured toilet paper at the moment...Asda super soft 4ply goodness, a comfort for humans only I guess (bought it on sale, swear I'm not a toilet paper snob!)! sorry Marble,Going to be Asda basics 2 ply for you!
> 
> The paper bedding from [email protected] is like thin white paper shredded and in most and some cases, stuck together to make a 1-2mm thick wavy paper fettuccini


Oh yes! I remember now, I'm fairly confident that the toilet paper should be fine for him then for a week or however long you leave it between cleans.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Oh yes! I remember now, I'm fairly confident that the toilet paper should be fine for him then for a week or however long you leave it between cleans.


Thanks Forest, once I'm done at work (work Marble balance has been tested tonight!) I'll go source some toilet paper...I think taking a few sheets from work may look and sound a bit bad...XD plus don't know what my colleagues do behind closed toilet doors to toilet paper! XD

Edit: got off work at 1:45am...Too late to get fancy tissues for Lord Marble...Settled for a few squares from the bathroom at work...Pretty sure we aren't fancy enough to use non white with additives toilet paper...


----------



## Knighterist

Should I go buy non fancy toilet paper or the paper bedding Marble also knows from his time at [email protected]?
I am less likely to stay behind sundown at work today...


----------



## ForestWomble

Ho


Knighterist said:


> Should I go buy non fancy toilet paper or the paper bedding Marble also knows from his time at [email protected]?
> I am less likely to stay behind sundown at work today...


I'd go with what you know he is OK with, so the [email protected] bedding.


----------



## Knighterist

ForestWomble said:


> Ho
> 
> I'd go with what you know he is OK with, so the [email protected] bedding.


Off to [email protected] 6th or 7th visit this month!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Knighterist said:


> Should I go buy non fancy toilet paper or the paper bedding Marble also knows from his time at [email protected]?
> I am less likely to stay behind sundown at work today...


I would say what he's been used to at [email protected] and I just wanted to say I feel for you I really do


----------



## Knighterist

Picked up a pack from [email protected] seems to be ok with this new arrangement.

Thank you all, I feel that if I don't do anything or put in at least this effort for Marble, I don't deserve him!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins

Knighterist said:


> Picked up a pack from [email protected] seems to be ok with this new arrangement.
> 
> Thank you all, I feel that if I don't do anything or put in at least this effort for Marble, I don't deserve him!


Awww bless you


----------

